# What is the size of your primary heat press?



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

People often ask what size heat press they should buy, so I thought it might be interesting to get some statistical information on what size heat press members of this forum actually use. I say "primary" because I know a lot of people own more than one press.

Sorry if I left out a common size: I checked the three forum sponsors that sold presses and added any others I could remember hearing about. I also combined a few very similar sizes; apologies if the owners of the sizes in question don't consider them that similar (I know there's a 7% difference in area between a 14x16 and 16x16 for example).


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Good idea. I think 14x14 and 16x16 are close enough to be comprable. I'm using a 16x20 even though I'm mostly doing small transfers (8x10.5); I do find the bigger press very nice for laying out the shirts.


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

It would be nice for those of us looking for a heat press to have responders of this poll to tell what press they have and are happy with.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Good idea!


----------



## ajizzy (Jul 21, 2006)

Im happy with my HIX 16x20 HT600D, I think it's perfect for smaller shirts because you have the whole shirt to work with and also if you need to press on larger shirts or garments you dont have to worry about running out of room.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Do people using 15x15 presses have any difficulty lining up 2XL or 3XL shirts on the press? My current 16x20 press is starting to press a bit unevenly (I got it used, but it was cheap so I can't really complain) and I was looking at getting a new one, and I'm deciding between a 15x15 or another 16x20.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a 15 x 15 and I do a lot of 2x and 3x for a portrait photo shop I work with. However they are 8.5 x 11 prints and then we add text on top and bottom so it comes out larger as I use second transfer . He is sponsoring a bowling team and one of the people wears that size. My wife calls it a table cloth. My photo shop owner that I am working with has a vinyl cutter and we are going to try to do the shirts with that for the team.So i will get some experience doing that. He ordered some color vinyl so we are waiting delivery.


----------



## CladScantily (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm so glad I found this site. I have been getting ready to buy a heat press and had no idea what to look for. At least now I know I need a 15x15 .... for now.
Thanks


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have been using two 9 x 12 for infant wear but now I have purchased a dtg and am going to quite a few adult tees so I just purchased a 16 x 20 for that .

Bobbie


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

16x20....


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

16 x 20 geo knight swinger and love it - tho many times i've wished it larger! 2x and 3x don't give me any trouble - however i currently have ten 5x's sitting here to do and i'm wishing for an aircraft carrier sized platen to press them on


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the 14 x 16 george knight digital combo and I love it!! 

The 2nd press will be 16 x20 with auto open. It wasnt an issue until we got the Brother. Too many bells going off, and need attending to lol


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a 16x16 and a 16x20 auto open. I use the 16x16 more often because the 16x20 takes "forever" to heat up.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Altho we're just beginning, we've been VERY happy with our 15 x 15 Hix. It heats up in about 10 minutes or less, and tho it's not an auto-open, we just have one press, so it's no big deal.


----------



## dawnpoetic (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a 15 x 15 Hix and it works great for everything I do.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I started with a 16x20 and have added 3 15x15 press' since. I can do all shirts with the 15x15 and have found, I prefer a clam verses a swinger. I only advise all to stay away from the Ebay bargins. These press' will cause you heatr ache. ..... ...... JB


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

i got 15x15 so far im working from kids to 4x with no problem....


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

We've used a 15x15 for the past five years and do sizes from 2T to 5X. Also do totes, mousepads, and aprons. 

It's also a great size to travel with (we do most of our production on site).


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

HIX 16x20 HT600D is the best i love it


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I really should get around to measuring my heat press so I can finally answer my own poll


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Shame on you.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

15 x 15 Mighty press here.


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

I have been using a Insta 15 X 15 swinger for the last 5 years with no complaints.

Bill M


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a 16 x 20 mighty press. A huge amount of transfers from Pro World,
Thompson, etc.. will not fit smaller presses. Plotter cut material ( thermoflex )
A 16 x 20 press can produce really big prints on front and back for 2-4 XL shirts.
Size of press depends on what you want to do.


----------



## nilbog57 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm looking at doing 10"and 12" numbers on sports jerseys and was thinking of going with a 16x16. Is this a good idea?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

16 X 20 Swing arm.


----------



## skylandprinting (Jul 3, 2007)

We use a 15x15 press, and I have become a natural at putting the shirts on straight. 2x and 3x do not seem to be all that difficult, as long as you keep the angles in mind. A cheat sheet tool works well for this. They are around 100 bucks. I have the link to the cheapest one I found if anyone is interested.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I finally got around to measuring my heat press the other day... it's 15"x15", which is pretty much what I had assumed 

I'm not using it for digital transfers, but I wouldn't want to try and use anything smaller.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There's actually a pretty nice sample of votes here.


----------



## skylandprinting (Jul 3, 2007)

we are in the market for a new transfer company. transfer express is hammering us for designs. the problem is we are getting 20 shirt orders. 

scott


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

I use an Insta 220 swing press 16" x 20" and I luv it!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Two questions...

1. vctradingcubao - Which 16 x 20 press do you have that takes forever to heat and is this common for a larger press (i.e., 16 x 20 vs. 14 x 16) to take longer to heat?

2. skylandprinting - Can you elaborate on your comment with being hammered to provide more designs by Transfer Express? Are you a designer for that company or is this some other situation you're speaking of? Feel free to send me a PM if it's too much detail to go into, if you don't mind.

I was reading this eve about the Geo Knight DC16AP and DK20SP swing/automatic heat press machines. From reading a variety of heat transfer and press threads, not all are using a 16 x 20 but many recommend it. 

I do not currently have a desire to print on more than apparel and the DK20SP would be great and the larger of the two (16 x 20). On the other hand, the DC16AP can print on a variety of items, from tees, to caps, wood/metals, ceramic tiles, etc but the platen is smaller (14 x 16).

What other guidelines should I use to determine which is more ideal for me?

Thanks,
AB


----------



## LeT (Feb 23, 2007)

We use a 15 x 15 Hix Swing Away. Works great on 2X & 3X. We get consistant pressing; shirt 100 looks as good as shirt 1. Don't forget to use a teflon pillow to help eliminate the lines.


----------



## Yha Yha (Jul 25, 2008)

WoW! Thanks for the question and the replies,Guys! Very helpful info.


----------



## Trimere_Ink (Jul 23, 2007)

I wanted the 16x20, but I only had enough $ for the 11x15. Working on it though...


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

badalou said:


> 15 x 15 Mighty press here.


Same here  Great minds think alike. So do crazy people.


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a 16x20 Mighty Press & it's a work horse. It is the only press I have ever used & the price for a new one is very reasonable.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a 15x15 Hix,16x16 Hotronix(both clamshell) and a 16x20 Hotronix swinger. I like the Hix best of all,it is a straight press no digital crap and it works great. The other 2 have had issues with the digital display. I say keep it simple and it will treat you right. IMHO ..... JB


----------



## milmil (Jul 17, 2017)

skylandprinting said:


> We use a 15x15 press, and I have become a natural at putting the shirts on straight. 2x and 3x do not seem to be all that difficult, as long as you keep the angles in mind. A cheat sheet tool works well for this. They are around 100 bucks. I have the link to the cheapest one I found if anyone is interested.


I would love to have the link to where you got your 15x15 for around $100? thanks


----------



## wonkylogoltd (Apr 18, 2012)

My wife says it's not the size that counts it's how you use it!


----------



## durtmane (Jan 29, 2014)

I went big. 16x24 as it was advertised but I'm thinking it's a 16x20. Never measured it. I like doing big designs and sometimes for big people so that size was the best option for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durtmane (Jan 29, 2014)

wonkylogoltd said:


> My wife says it's not the size that counts it's how you use it!




Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Korie (Jul 26, 2017)

Awesome! This post really gives me an idea of the heat press size that I need to purchase. I currently have someone screen printing my tees. I am just looking for a quality, inexpensive starter heat press for my business.


----------

